# APPLE MacBook Pro A1502 WIFI not work



## Franklin (Jul 11, 2020)

Dear Friend
How to solve this problem？

Best Regards


----------



## trev (Jul 11, 2020)

Year of laptop? 13/14/15/16" ? Wireless chipset? Version of FreeBSD? You know, basic details so people can offer some advice.


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 11, 2020)

It's MacBookPro12,1 (with BCM43602) or MacBookPro11,1 (with BCM4360) according to the model number. No FreeBSD driver exists for both cards yet (FreeBSD<=12.1). See list of supported IDs.

Your options are to replace the internal module (to Intel or Atheros) or use external USB WiFi adapter.


----------



## Franklin (Jul 11, 2020)

aponomarenko said:


> It's MacBookPro12,1 (with BCM43602) or MacBookPro11,1 (with BCM4360) according to the model number. No FreeBSD driver exists for both cards yet (FreeBSD<=12.1). See list of supported IDs.



Can you tell me why FreeBSD is not supported?
This machine is not very old


Thank you for your support!


----------



## aponomarenko (Jul 11, 2020)

Lack of upstream support from Broadcom.


----------

